# look at what i orderd



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

http://www.myradiostore.com/bundles/home/skyfi2-home-office-bundle.html

Not a bad deal huh 

All i got to do is a receiver swap and im good

I may give the roday 2 to my stepfather for the car he would love xms family talk he listens to the preachers on 560am WFIL in


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Not bad, but I got the same thing free, and no activation fee, a few years ago directly from XM.  The SkyFi 2 is a great receiver, I'm trying to find a use for mine.


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

Steve Mehs said:


> Not bad, but I got the same thing free, and no activation fee, a few years ago directly from XM.  The SkyFi 2 is a great receiver, I'm trying to find a use for mine.


give it to a friend or something


----------

